
The Title Would Be Hello World If We Weren't Aiming Higher - bit2pixel
http://redbeacon.github.io/2013/10/20/The-Title-Would-Be-Hello-World-If-We-Werent-Aiming-Higher
======
hardwaresofton
What do you guys plan to do differently than services like Angie's List?

Also, why so much SASS/CSS? Those line counts seem awfully high

